# define



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

emotional
trauma 
turned
into
art


----------



## LeeC (Dec 4, 2015)

nice play on form and conveyance


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

why thankyou LC


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 5, 2015)

Simple, yet all encompassing. I think the key word is "turned". In the traditional sense of the word, it means someone turned, or changed the current direction of something. In this case, they took their trauma and turned it into the direction of art. They decided to explore it, to expose it, and to use it for the creation of something personal and real. That's one aspect that makes a good poem. It feels real to the reader. 

Thanks for posting. This one was very thought-provoking.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks inkwellness..i had in mind munch painting scream..well all four of them...is it art that comes from emotional trauma or is it emotional trauma that makes art..both..like Hemingway death in the afternoon..is all art that defines such things to all trauma..no...but emotional experience it is..sometimes to feel.say the obvious gets into me and i enjoy it...thanks man


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 6, 2015)

bam! hows that for pop art


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2015)

pop art..man that really appeals to my senses...cool...or even dada


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm always impressed with your poems, escorial. This one is no exception! 

Good work, man! Keep it up!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 6, 2015)

escorial said:


> emotional
> trauma
> turned
> into
> art




I really do love this Escorial... most, if not all of the stuff I write comes from a very personal place.. and usually from trauma.. but, when I get behind my torch.. it is very different, I am inspired by beauty so that comes out in my glass.. so, they sorta balance each other.. both though are very necessary and.. well.. therapeutic ... fabulous expression and of course I love your style..


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2015)

Thankyou howling wolf for the kind words

Firemajic out of so much it is possible to express yourself in art as you do kidda


----------



## Mesafalcon (Dec 6, 2015)

This one I really like. It is short, but tells a story and makes sense.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 7, 2015)

i'd never seen anything like that but...wow....just wow!

I like it!


----------



## escorial (Dec 7, 2015)

Mesafalcon....appreciated dude

Hairball...thankyou kidda


----------



## RHPeat (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm not sure this listing leaves me with any definite feelings at all. I'm not evoked by it in the least. I could say something about lists as a metaphorical device. And titles that might read into the poem. 

About the list as a metaphorical device: The sequencing is important either ascending or descending creates an order that is followed to create a heightening of emotion. The order can either work against this emotional output or for it. It will also play with the surrounding images in the list to become a relative metaphorical overstatement or understatement. 

Titles, can sometimes leave a lot to be desired. Do they place a reader into what is happening as an experience within the poem through a concreteness of imagery to allow feelings to emerge, or do they remove the reader from the poem by defining what the reader should feel. No one likes to be told what to do. The first option is the place to be. The real craft of poetry isn't to dump emotions on the reader; instead it is to place another into the experience you want them to have as the writer. This is the real difference between showing and telling which everyone talks about but very few really understands at all. Any title should offer access into the opening of the poem as a platform for the eventual emotions to be experienced. It should suggest something about the poem's content not to define it. Leave the epiphany for the reader to have and the poem will be remembered as an experience within themselves. 

a poet friend
RH Peat

a poet friend


----------



## escorial (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks dude...the aim of poetry is for everyone to decide what they like and don't... My aim is to express what I feel and put them words out there for others to read and i enjoy the experience of their reaction to words..as simplistic as that really...cheers


----------

